# Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well after receiving my CD from Linux free of charge (gotta love 'em) I made the switch from Windows to Linux Ubuntu, now everything has gone fine up until this part.
Installing my ATI Radeon 9250, I have done what ATI have told me to do on their site "https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html" but when it says it will bring up the grpahical installer this is what it bring up to me 

[email protected]:~$ sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
Creating directory fglrx-install
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
-e ==================================================
-e ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager 
-e ==================================================
./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install


Has anyone got any idea?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi reaper616,

What is line 165 of the file ati-installer.sh (include 10 lines before and after)?

Don't know how to get those lines? Try the following from a command line:

$ head -175 ati-installer.sh | tail -20

-- Tom


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well the only file I downloaded for the install is a file called "ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run"

Thank for your reply


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi reaper616,

The file you downloaded, ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run, is probably a self-extracting installer, and may have deposited the file ati-installer.sh that it refered to in your first post.

Do the command: ls -lt
in the directory you ran the command to see if it deposited the ati-installer.sh file.

To check the number of lines in a file issue the command: wc -l <filename>
where, for example, the <filename> is substituted with ati-installer.sh

-- Tom


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok I did the "ls -lt" command you told me to run in the same directory as where I ran it last time and it didn't come up with anything.

I ran it again (the installer) and then did your command and copied everything it displayed incase I did anything wrong:
[email protected]:~/Desktop/ATI$ sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
Creating directory fglrx-install
Verifying archive integrity... All good.
Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
-e ==================================================
-e ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager 
-e ==================================================
./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
[email protected]:~/Desktop/ATI$ ls -lt
total 52784
-rw-r--r-- 1 nexus nexus 53989404 2007-07-17 20:36 ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
[email protected]:~/Desktop/ATI$ 

Sorry if it's me being stupid 

EDIT- Just reading through it again it does say "Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install" so could that mean that the file you want to look at (ati-installer.sh) has been deleted?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi reaper616,

First, you are not being stupid, and yes to you're edited question. No doubt about it, the file was deleted as indicated by the line:
Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
which is obviously the directory in which ati-installer.sh resides upon extraction.

Since you are attempting to install a driver, you need to be in the root account to do so. Issue the following command to execute it as root:

$ sudo sh ,/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run

and see if that works.

-- Tom


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

"[email protected]:~/Desktop/ATI$ sudo sh ,/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
Password:
sh: Can't open ,/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run"

That was what came up after putting in your command.

EDIT: Tried i again but used "sudo -i" this time and ran the installer using "./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run" and it came up with Access Denied. I was under the impression "sudo -i" logged the user in as root.


----------



## ejrives (Jul 19, 2007)

reaper616 said:


> "[email protected]:~/Desktop/ATI$ sudo sh ,/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
> Password:
> sh: Can't open ,/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run"
> 
> ...


Does the install doc want you to install it as root? If so "sudo su -" will get you to root. Then navigate the directory and run "./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run" that should work.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

[email protected]:/home/nexus/Desktop# sudo su -
Password:
[email protected]:~# cd /home/nexus/Desktop/
[email protected]:/home/nexus/Desktop# dir
ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run SteamInstall.msi ut2004-lnxpatch3369.tar.bz2
[email protected]:/home/nexus/Desktop# 
[email protected]:/home/nexus/Desktop# ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
-su: ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run: Permission denied
[email protected]:/home/nexus/Desktop#

That is exaclty what I did.


----------



## ejrives (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok...next step is to make sure that file is executable , which I overlooked in a previous post.

[email protected]:~/Desktop/ATI$ ls -lt
total 52784
-rw-r--r-- 1 nexus nexus 53989404 2007-07-17 20:36 ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
[email protected]:~/Desktop/ATI$ 


that file only has read and write permissions for the owner not executable.

PLease type this in "chmod 744 ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run" from the directpry that it's in.

Make sure that you sudo su - first then chmod after that try the ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run

Good Luck!


----------



## its_me_gb (Oct 29, 2005)

i found when installing the ati drivers if i did:

chmod +x ati-driver-install....
sudo ./ati-driver-install...

it seemed to work for me, well most of the time


----------



## lilomaster (Jul 21, 2007)

Actually, I'm having the same problem. I Installed the x86_64 diver in my ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 ubuntu feisty based laptop without problems. Now I'm trying to install the ATI RAdeon 9200 driver in my mother's Ati Radeon 9200 Ubuntu feisty i386 based computer.

Well, the archive provided by ATI certainly is a self extracting file. In this particular case, if you want the bash file not to erase the extracted files after executing, you have to use the --keep modifier.

./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run --keep

The code extract is the following:

#!/bin/sh
#
#Purpose: this script is called after .run archive is extracted, "--argument" is passed to this script
# it handles "install," "listpkg," and "buildpkg <package name>"
#Parameters: 
#	Input:
# $1 - driver version
# $2 - operation to perform (--install, --listpkg, --buildpkg)
# $3 - <package name> if the operation is --buildpkg
#	Return:
# status - 1 if error occurs, 0 if not
# External variables:
# X_VERSION and _ARCH are set by check.sh

DetectLIBC()
{
status=1
if [ `uname -s` != Linux ]; then
echo "glibc-2.1"
return $status
fi

# tail is now passed "-n 1" instead of "-1" because "-1" is obsolete
if [ -f `echo /lib/libc.so.6* | tail -n 1` ]; then
if fgrep GLIBC_2.1 /lib/libc.so.6* 2>&1 >/dev/null; then
echo "glibc-2.1"
status=0
else 
echo "glibc-2.0"
status=0
fi 
elif [ -f /lib/libc.so.5 ]; then
echo "libc5"
status=0
else
echo "unknown"
fi
return $status
}

printHelp()
{
echo "This script supports the following arguments:"
echo "--help : print help messages"
echo "--listpkg : print out a list of generatable packages"
echo "--buildpkg package : if generatable, the package will be created"
echo "--install : install the driver"
}

# Script execution starts here

echo -e "==================================================" 
echo -e "\033[31m ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager \033[0m"
echo -e "=================================================="

# Create installer symlinks

# Custom package directory
ATI_ETC=/etc/ati
if [ -z ${ATI_CUSTOM_PKG_DIR} ]; then
ATI_CUSTOM_PKG_DIR=${ATI_ETC}/custom-package
fi
if [ -d ${ATI_CUSTOM_PKG_DIR} ]; then
if [ -x "${ATI_CUSTOM_PKG_DIR}/ati-packager.sh" ]; then
ln -s ${ATI_CUSTOM_PKG_DIR} packages/custom-package
else
echo "Warning: ${ATI_CUSTOM_PKG_DIR}/ati-packager.sh is missing or not a script."
fi
fi

# Link xorg7 to use xorg690 files
if [ -d "x690" -a ! -L "x700" ]; then
ln -s x690 x700
fi
if [ -d "x690_64a" -a ! -L "x700_64a" ]; then
ln -s x690_64a x700_64a
fi

DRV_RELEASE=$1
ACTION=$2

# Detect LIBC
libc=`DetectLIBC`

# Process input command
status=0
case "${ACTION}" in
--install)
# The uninstall script "fglrx-uninstall.sh" will be saved to {SETUP_INSTALLPATH}/usr/share/fglrx 
# by copy_uninstall_file.sh during the install process

# Detect and diplay version of X and architecture (X_VERSION and _ARCH are set by check.sh)
. ./check.sh

if [ -z "${X_VERSION}" ]
then
status=1
else
case "${_ARCH}" in
i?86 | x86_64) 
if [ ${_ARCH} = "x86_64" ]; then
ArchDir=x86_64
XLibDir=lib64
else
ArchDir=x86
XLibDir=lib
fi

# Verify the directory for the detected X is included with the installer
if [ -d ${X_VERSION} -o -L ${X_VERSION} ]; then
# Merge files from the common, arch and X specific directories
TmpDrvFilesDir=install
rm -rf ${TmpDrvFilesDir}
mkdir ${TmpDrvFilesDir}
cp -R common/* ${TmpDrvFilesDir}
cp -R arch/${ArchDir}/* ${TmpDrvFilesDir}
cp -R ${X_VERSION}/* ${TmpDrvFilesDir}

#xorg 7 introduces new paths
if [ ${x_maj} -eq 7 ]; then
#new xorg directory
mkdir -p ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${XLibDir}/xorg/modules/
mv ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/${XLibDir}/modules/drivers ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${XLibDir}/xorg/modules/
mv ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/${XLibDir}/modules/linux ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${XLibDir}/xorg/modules/

#arch dependent
# - all ati related libs to go in subdir to prevent conflict
mkdir -p ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${XLibDir}/fglrx
mv ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/${XLibDir}/*.* ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${XLibDir}/fglrx/
# - general dri directory
mv ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/${XLibDir}/modules/dri ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${XLibDir}/

# - 64-bit includes 32-bit libs, assume /usr/lib32 /usr/lib64
if [ "${ArchDir}" = "x86_64" ]; then
if [ -d "/usr/lib32" ]; then
LibDir32=lib32
else
LibDir32=lib
fi
mkdir -p ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${LibDir32}/fglrx
mv ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${LibDir32}/
mv ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/lib/*.* ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/${LibDir32}/fglrx/
fi

#remove empty modules dir
rm -rf ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/lib*/modules

#no more X11R6 directory, move rest to general areas
cp -R ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/* ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr
rm -rf ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/

if [ ${x_min} -eq 0 ]; then
#xorg 7 looks for the below modules in ...usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri but modules are in /usr/lib/dri
mkdir -p ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
ln -s /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so
ln -s /usr/lib/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so
fi
fi

# Generate xml scripts for Loki Setup
./lokixml.sh ${X_VERSION} ${DRV_RELEASE} ${TmpDrvFilesDir}

# Try to find the Firefox browser and set it for use if found
# We need this because Loki has troubles starting a browser on 64-bit RHEL4
for dir in ${PATH//\:/ }; do (THIS IS THE LINE 165)
for browser in firefox; do
if [ -x ${dir}/${browser} ]; then
loki_browser=${dir}/${browser}
break 2
fi
done
done

loki_installer_ncurses=0
# Run the installer
if [ ${libc} != "unknown" -a "${DISPLAY}" != "" ] 
then
if [ "${loki_browser}" ]; then
LOKI_BROWSER=${loki_browser}

Well, this is my contribution.

Greetings.


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

@lotuseclat79 - Here is the lines you request earlier I believe I have left ten lines of the code before and after line 65 as you asked.

n -s /usr/lib/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so ${TmpDrvFilesDir}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/atiogl_a_dri.so
fi
fi

# Generate xml scripts for Loki Setup
./lokixml.sh ${X_VERSION} ${DRV_RELEASE} ${TmpDrvFilesDir}

# Try to find the Firefox browser and set it for use if found
# We need this because Loki has troubles starting a browser on 64-bit RHEL4
for dir in ${PATH//\:/ }; do
for browser in firefox; do
if [ -x ${dir}/${browser} ]; then
loki_browser=${dir}/${browser}
break 2
fi
done
done

loki_installer_ncurses=0
# Run the installer
if [ ${libc} != "unknown" -a "${DISPLAY}" != "" ] 
then


----------



## reaper616 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry *BUMP*


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

reaper616 said:


> Sorry *BUMP*


Just in case this may help.
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/


----------



## lilomaster (Jul 21, 2007)

Looking around on the Internet. I've found out that ATI has no support for Video cards older than Radeon 9600 since the Linux driver version 8.29. At the same time, the newest driver that supports our old cards cannot be installed under newer versions of Ubuntu. In consequence, we have to look for alternative drivers in order to get our cards working. 

Project DRI seems to be the most suitable driver for this cards. It requires kernel recompilation, so it is a little bit complicated to install. As soon as I get it working I post again. 

Greetings.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi lilomaster,

Welcome to TSG!

I run Ultimate Ubuntu (Gnarley Gnome) 1.4 Live CD (Fiesty Fawn 7.04) on a p4 platform with an ATi RV3705B60 [Radeon X300 PCIE] video card.

I have no need for a newer driver as the video card has never failed. However, I suppose the need for speed/capacity and new gaming features is what the interest in video driver support is all about, eh?

-- Tom


----------



## lilomaster (Jul 21, 2007)

That's right. Actually, I'm not mainly interested on 3D acceleration for my desktop PC. I definitely use my laptop for gamimg and 3D application purposes. Anyway, I read the DRI project drivers are much faster and relialble than the official ATI 3D Drivers themselves. I haven't confirm that by myself, since I have installed the officcial ATI Drivers on my Laptop, which has an ATI Radeon Xpress 1150 Chipset (Radeon Xpress X300) and Ubuntu Feisty AMD_64. What is true, is that ATI drivers haven't as much support as the open source drivers, because they're not open source. For the same reason, it isn't strange that the open source drivers, in which development has contributed thousand of users, were faster and more relialble than the oficcial drivers. I've written a couple of times to the "ATI Linux Crew" and they've never answered back. 

The main reason I want to propoerly configure my ATI Radeon 9000 installed in my desktop is because I intensively use the TV out for watching movies. Of course, If I could get the 3D acceleration working, it would be wonderful. Anyway, it's a pitty that the "Theater Mode" for watching movies is not available under Linux. 

Please, were somebody to have the 3D acceleration and TV out working, either with Mesa Project drivers or DRI, post as soon as possible (dont´t forget all the details, please).


----------

